# Forum MVPs (Those Green Folks)



## Chris

You might notice some members have UV-Green names. What the hell is this, you ask? They're Forum MVP's. Most Valuable Posters, Mighty Vital People, Merry.. Village.. Pencils.. Ehm. Yeah.

Anyway. There are some members on here that from time to time the mods and I notice as being exceptionally helpful to the site and to the members. Since I can't make everyone a moderator (god knows I have enough trouble keeping the Romper Room that is the Mod Forum in line as it is) I wanted to recognize a few folks that have done a lot for ss.org and the memberbase.

Forum MVP's get a couple of perks in terms of PM allowances, image host permissions and whatnot, but the big thing is that if an MVP sends me a message about the site, be it a problem, issue with a member, a post that's out of line, etc, myself and/or the mods will give it due attention. Also, each Forum MVP gets a free Noodles Glamour Shot sent to their home in glossy 8x10 every day! 

They're also viewable on the Forum Leaders List (here) so consider them mini-forum-nazis.  Not that flaming and attitudes are a big problem here, but if one of them asks someone to calm down, consider it as coming from myself or one of the mods. They can't ban you, but I will give special consideration to their suggestions on who to give Richard Simmons avatars to. 

I just want to thank everyone for making this such a kickass, merry metal community, and going forward the mods and I will be adding MVPs to give a tip of the ol' cap to the people who are always on here helping make this site worth coming to. 

Note that you green folks are a new usergroup, and I'm old, senile and drink too much, so if something ends up broken in your account settings, just let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was wondering what that was 

I think I'll pass on the noodles pics though  lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I got confused for a little while, I saw some posts with different colored names, and I was like, "wtf!?".

Anyway, it sounds like a cool idea.


BTW, who the f is Josh?


----------



## Scott

Test.


Edit: This is because im left handed, isn't it..


----------



## D-EJ915

oh, it doesn't show us in the top posters thing


----------



## Chris

Fixed.


----------



## Chris

NegaTiveXero said:


> I got confused for a little while, I saw some posts with different colored names, and I was like, "wtf!?".
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like a cool idea.
> 
> 
> BTW, who the f is Josh?




Josh started this site with me, helped me setup the forums and server initially, paid for the original vBulletin license and was an admin here in the beginning until moving on to start up a new site on his own. He still answers my questions when I fuck shit up to this day. 

The Way It Was in April 2004


----------



## Desecrated

Germanium should get a MVP, he owns the 100k thread.

Stitch should get pink/magneta because he is


----------



## Scott

That's not really helpful though, is it?


----------



## Desecrated

Scott said:


> That's not really helpful though, is it?



Not really, but it would be fun


----------



## Jason

gets no love?


----------



## Scott

Your main 7, is a 6..


..You brought this upon yourself


----------



## Jason

Scott said:


> Your main 7, is a 6..
> 
> 
> ..You brought this upon yourself



So? All  does is just spout knowledge of esp's and post links to the same guitar 15 dif times ust dif colors 

Also I fixed my main seven, better?


----------



## Metal Ken

Jason said:


> So? All  does is just spot knowledge of esp's and post links to the same guitar 15 dif times ust dif colors
> 
> Also I fixed my main seven, better?



But he owns an H207. or something.


----------



## Scott

Jason said:


> Also I fixed my main seven, better?


----------



## Jason

Metal Ken said:


> But he owns an H207. or something.



I have rotated in some 7's here and there.. I'm just too fucking poor to buy one right now


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I have a 7.


----------



## Desecrated

NegaTiveXero said:


> I have a 7.



Yeah, but it's an ibanez, they don't really count. It's like Canada.


----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, but it's an ibanez, they don't really count. It's like Canada.



 True that.


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, but it's an ibanez, they don't really count. It's like Canada.


----------



## Shawn

Thanks! It is quite an honor. 

Thanks, Chris. If I was in Boston, i'd buy you a drink.


----------



## eleven59

Desecrated said:


> It's like Canada.


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, but it's an ibanez, they don't really count. It's like Canada.



Jesus, if we don't really count, can you imagine Sweden?


----------



## Michael

Chris said:


> Most Valuable Posters



Or like, Most Valuable Playahs.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Popsyche

Congrats guys! It couldn't happen to a better bunch!


----------



## furyinternal

Congrats all!


----------



## OzzyC

Popsyche said:


> Congrats guys! It couldn't happen to a better bunch!



...Unless he included me. 


J/k


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, but it's an ibanez, they don't really count. It's like Canada.



My K7 could kick your ass and leave no marks so you can't call the police for domestic abuse. Now go get him a beer, bitch.


----------



## Drew

Also, just as kind of a heads up, because we're all kind of assholes here, anyone who requests forum MVP status is most likely NOT going to get it.


----------



## D-EJ915

It's auto-merging posts  could ya fix that


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> Jesus, if we don't really count, can you imagine Sweden?



Very Very True.


----------



## TomAwesome

Chris said:


> There are some members on here that from time to time the mods and I notice as being exceptionally helpful to the site and to the members. I wanted to recognize a few folks that have done a lot for ss.org and the memberbase.



Yeah, so why is "Kagami" Jeff green then? 


Congrats, everyone!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Also, just as kind of a heads up, because we're all kind of assholes here, anyone who requests forum MVP status is most likely NOT going to get it.



 take that to heart, me boyos. 

If everyone, much as we love you all (except JBroll... psyche. I actually kinda like that mother fucker now. He's funny as fuck. ) we MVP's/mods/what-the-fuck-ever, how would we ever seperate the coolios from the asholios, huh?

We couldn't! Zoinks!




I'm drunk. And gay. (Hi Stitch!)


----------



## The Dark Wolf

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, so why is "Kagami" Jeff green then?
> 
> 
> Cause he is the fucking man, mang!
> 
> 
> And for a sense of humor above and beyond. That cat is mad, yo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drunk.


----------



## Zepp88

....Boobers just came out of the closet in his stupor...


----------



## TomAwesome

Zepp88 said:


> ....Boobers just came out of the closet in his stupor...



With a little help from one of the other mods, I'm sure 

 again Boober, I'm catchin' up! 
Why does it seem we tend to be drinking at the same time?


----------



## Stitch

Desecrated said:


> Germanium should get a MVP, he owns the 100k thread.
> 
> Stitch should get pink/magneta because he is



Fuck off. I'm gay.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

TomAwesome said:


> With a little help from one of the other mods, I'm sure
> 
> again Boober, I'm catchin' up!
> Why does it seem we tend to be drinking at the same time?



Because we're awesome, too, Tommy Boy!


Hi, DJ Jazzy Jeff  )


----------



## The Dark Wolf

This is awesome, too.  I love this fucking song!





This is my treat to you MVPs. Keep on postin'!


----------



## Stitch

I don't approve of the edits to my posts, because I'm too drunk to be amused by them.

Oh, and hi Boob!


----------



## TomAwesome

Too drunk? Or not drunk enough?


----------



## Stitch

Perhaps both?


----------



## Zepp88

stitch216 said:


> Perhaps both?



It's quite a paradox actually.


----------



## Stitch

Indeed.











































































































What?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Nude Man.


----------



## Zepp88

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nude Man.



 Exactly


----------



## Stitch




----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> Very Very True.


----------



## Leon

i'd love to hear a funk-metal cover of that, Bob 

i think we should make it happen


----------



## D-EJ915

The Dark Wolf said:


> TomAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so why is "Kagami" Jeff green then?
> 
> 
> Cause he is the fucking man, mang!
> 
> 
> And for a sense of humor above and beyond. That cat is mad, yo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> rep
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> It's auto-merging posts  could ya fix that



Fixed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Leon said:


> i'd love to hear a funk-metal cover of that, Bob
> 
> i think we should make it happen



Boink. That's the shit right there, dude.


----------



## Kevan

Cool CQ. Thanks man!



Chris said:


> Also, each Forum MVP gets a free Noodles Glamour Shot sent to their home in glossy 8x10 every day!


Ummm...could you have Dave sign it for me?
Yeah...then have him mail it back to his own house.
Thanks.


----------



## zimbloth

Wow, no love for me eh? I've helped hundreds of people here. Always answering tons of questions in PMs/gear advice/reviews/etc. 

Oh well


----------



## Blexican

I think this is a great idea. Kudos to you all!


----------



## Ken

Congrats to all the Greenies. I wondered what the new colors were for. The names I've seen so far are good choices.


----------



## Josh




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What about me? I contribute at least %90 of the perversion around these here parts.

































































Tits.


----------



## ohio_eric

90%??????

Don't underestimate you contributions JJ.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Again, asking to be an MVP is probably the surest way to never become an MVP. 


Do you guys _honestly_ think I *asked* to be a moderator? Puh-lease. Thankless task, babysitting you children. 












Of course, I do now have access to the uber-secret ss.org porn forum.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pfft, I wouldn't want to be a mod, I hate responsibility. Although the power to randomly ban people I don't like would be sweet.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Do you even know Chris _at all_? A tiny bit? 


If we handed out random bans, he'd hand something to us... our asses. He takes his site seriously, and wants it to be top notch.


----------



## Stitch

I preferred you when you were drunk, Boober.

Recording was awful yesterday, so needless to say, I'm hammered again.  Or at least on the way.


----------



## Leon

The Dark Wolf said:


> He takes his site seriously, and wants it to be top notch.



...and that's why this place IS top notch


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The Dark Wolf said:


> Do you even know Chris _at all_? A tiny bit?
> 
> 
> If we handed out random bans, he'd hand something to us... our asses. He takes his site seriously, and wants it to be top notch.



You're the first on my list 














































































I want you to bear my children


----------



## Scott

So, Darren is like, our ambassador now, right?

Congrats to him for getting as high as any Canuck can hope to get in this place 

Edit: Oh shit, Dendro as well


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> Do you even know Chris _at all_? A tiny bit?
> 
> 
> If we handed out random bans, he'd hand something to us... our asses. He takes his site seriously, and wants it to be top notch.



A look inside the cold, dark underbelly of the mod forum:


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## yevetz

Sorry I can't understand. What doing that peoples who has MVP?


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> Sorry I can't understand. What doing that peoples who has MVP?



It's someone who is very helpful on the forum.


----------



## Jason

Who the bloody hell kingda ka?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Jason said:


> Who the bloody hell kingda ka?



Nude man.


----------



## darren

It's not easy being green.

But thanks!


----------



## TomAwesome

This thread makes me want to listen to Type O's _Green Man_ or whatever that song is.


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> Sorry I can't understand. What doing that peoples who has MVP?



 Yev, someone _is_ a mvp.


MVP. *M*ost *V*aluable *P*osters. 

+ Like Lee said. 

Mini-mods


----------



## Ken

Jason said:


> Who the bloody hell kingda ka?



Chris' brother. Well, many of us are Chris' brothers, but this guy has the DNA too. 

I became a greenie too. I shall do my best to, um, er, continue to do what it is I normally do. 

[action=Ken]doesn't think he'd make a good moderator, but would love a day pass to the rumored porn area. [/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf

The only porn area is my fertile imagination.

And you've got a lifetime pass to that whacky wonderland, Ken.


----------



## Metal Ken

Ken said:


> [action=Ken]doesn't think he'd make a good moderator, but would love a day pass to the rumored porn area. [/action]



Its just a bunch of pics of donnie and shannon.


----------



## Blexican

The Dark Wolf said:


> The only porn area is my fertile imagination.
> 
> And you've got a lifetime pass to that whacky wonderland, Ken.



Should I be creeped out because your area is fertile?


----------



## Ken

The Dark Wolf said:


> The only porn area is my fertile imagination.
> 
> And you've got a lifetime pass to that whacky wonderland, Ken.







Metal Ken said:


> Its just a bunch of pics of donnie and shannon.



Urban Jungle, the unrated version?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Oh, shit! Where can I download that?


----------



## Rick

Metal Ken said:


> Its just a bunch of pics of donnie and shannon.


----------



## AVH

<blush> Aw, shucks....
Hey, late as always, thanks Chris! And my favorite color too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Dendroaspis, the lean, mean, green machine!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I was wondering why I'd turned green, I was starting to think it was so i could find my posts in threads quicker, or something about being able to remember my own username.

Then I saw some others so decide to look it up as to why!

Thanks muchly, I had no idea this was going to happen, and no idea the random rubbish i spout actually means anything 

Very cool though


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I am also happy that MVP has nothing to do with those kids films with the monkey, i was getting worried for a few seconds...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

And yes, also green is an excellent colourific choice! My favorite  Now off to do some colour matching...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Dude! Way cool using your lightsaber avatar again with that. Holy fuck, that looks sweet.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

How do you like that, BTW?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Just noticed it  Green is definately the way to go! I'm all colour coordinated now, trinny and sussanah would be proud (or mortified, I am hoping for the latter)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude! Way cool using your lightsaber avatar again with that. Holy fuck, that looks sweet.


Yes, it had to come back with the green title, and now with the other green bit life is complete


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Team green!


----------



## D-EJ915

nice going babies on a stick, the colour coordination is magical.


----------



## Leon

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude! Way cool using your lightsaber avatar again with that. Holy fuck, that looks sweet.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

D-EJ915 said:


> nice going babies on a stick, the colour coordination is magical.


Firstname dead 
 
It is, although noone with a dislike of green will ever read my posts now


----------



## Leon

is anyone with a dislike of green _worthy_ of your posts?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Leon said:


> is anyone with a dislike of green _worthy_ of your posts?


NO


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## Leon




----------



## TomAwesome

What are you two laughing at? Did somebody post something?


----------



## Leon

TomAwesome said:


> Did somebody post something?



NO


----------



## Jason

you guys look like the fucking power rangers


----------



## Jason

SEE!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I think they look awesome as fuck.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, green is awesome, like my custom sevenstring.org shirt.


----------



## D-EJ915

Shawn said:


> Yeah, green is awesome, like my custom sevenstring.org shirt.


this pic is


----------



## ohio_eric

Shawn said:


> Yeah, green is awesome, like my custom sevenstring.org shirt.


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Wolf said:


> Again, asking to be an MVP is probably the surest way to never become an MVP.



I find it really funny you said this like 3 times, and then it turns out all the people who asked were later made MVPs


----------



## The Dark Wolf

They paid cold hard cash.  Hey, we respond well to bribes.


Shh. Our secret.


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Wolf said:


> They paid cold hard cash.  Hey, we respond well to bribes.
> 
> 
> Shh. Our secret.



Fuck that, then why am I not green yet


----------



## The Dark Wolf

*Checks mail for check from 'Technomancer', made out to 'Bob, Greatest Mod in the Known Universe'*


Hmm. Nothing yet...


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Wolf said:


> *Checks mail for check from 'Technomancer', made out to 'Bob, Greatest Mod in the Known Universe'*
> 
> 
> Hmm. Nothing yet...



Nah it was to Chris


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Well, see, that's your problem.


Squeaky wheel gets the grease. And we're not known as the sevenstring.org Mob Tea..., er, that is, MOD Team, for nuthin'. 




*Leaves Horse Head in the bed*


----------



## technomancer

I do have to say I find it funny as hell Jason is an MVP... when he got Simmonsized the day before


----------



## The Dark Wolf

That's part of the right of passage.


... You should see what we made D-EJazzy Jeff do.


----------



## technomancer

Nope, this was because he was being a dick 

Personally I just want my username and title the same color as my sig


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## technomancer

It's all about being Pimptastic


----------



## Shawn

Speaking of cold hard cash. I have some more cold hard cash to contribute, just waiting on someone to paypal me the money for my 7321.


----------



## Jason

technomancer said:


> Nope, this was because he was being a dick



 at least im consistent  I like to think I call em like I see em..


----------



## garcia3441

The Dark Wolf said:


> ... You should see what we made D-EJazzy Jeff do.



No. That's alright, I'll pass.


----------



## Stitch

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's part of the right of passage.
> 
> 
> ... You should see what we made D-EJazzy Jeff do.



By all accounts surely I should have my own category after the whole trombones fiasco?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Stitch, Chris and the mod team are working feverishly on something appropriate for you. Do to the level of your uh... "uniqueness", it's taking us QUITE a while.


----------



## OzzyC

The Dark Wolf said:


> Stitch, Chris and the mod team are working feverishly on something appropriate for you. Do to the level of your uh... "uniqueness", it's taking us QUITE a while.



So what do they have lined up for me.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> So what do they have lined up for me.



Dude, at that rate, it's gonna be a forum of nothing but MVPs.


----------



## Scott

It's cool to _not_ be a MVP 


And BTW, Bob is my American Idol.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Scott said:


> It's cool to _not_ be a MVP


But it's _very_ fuckin' cool to be a moderator.


----------



## Scott

You helped me find the words, that I could not find on my own....


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Dude, at that rate, it's gonna be a forum of nothing but MVPs.



See? That way everyone benefits- I was thinking of SS.Org as a whole- I'm not doing this for me.


----------



## technomancer

I'm green now


----------



## playstopause

Congrats!


----------



## Zepp88

Congratulations dude!


----------



## Shawn

technomancer said:


> I'm green now



Congrats, Steve!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

technomancer said:


> I'm green now



Clearly Chris has a head injury.


----------



## playstopause

The Dark Wolf said:


> Clearly Chris has a head injury.



So, who's next? JJ?


----------



## Ken

Shawn said:


> Congrats, Steve!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

playstopause said:


> So, who's next? JJ?



 I don't think Chris' head injury was that severe!


----------



## TomAwesome

'Grats, Steve


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Wolf said:


> Clearly Chris has a head injury.







The Dark Wolf said:


> I don't think Chris' head injury was that severe!





And thanks to everybody else.

Oh and please forward my Noodles Glamour Shot&#8482; to TDW 

PS - How the hell do you get colors in your user title???


----------



## Shawn

technomancer said:


> PS - How the hell do you get colors in your user title???


It's something only the mods can do as I was told, I wondered how that was done as well.


----------



## Ken

Shawn said:


> It's something only the mods can do as I was told, I wondered how that was done as well.



And once they do it, it goes back to the default color if you change your title.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

technomancer said:


> PS - How the hell do you get colors in your user title???


Like this.


----------



## El Caco

technomancer said:


> I'm green now



Congrats Steve.

[action=s7eve]secretly want's to be green just because it looks so cool.[/action]

[action=s7eve]would also love a black user title[/action]

[action=s7eve]thinks white and green is also sweet.[/action]


----------



## technomancer

Thanks to whoever colored my user title, but to match my sig it's magenta


----------



## Blexican

Congrats, steve! Hopefully in time we'll have two greenies from da burgh.


----------



## Shawn

technomancer said:


> Thanks to whoever colored my user title, but to match my sig it's magenta



Alright!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

technomancer said:


> Thanks to whoever colored my user title, but to match my sig it's magenta



Complainer. No one's ever satisfied. I was thinking puke yellow, but I'm a nice guy.


----------



## technomancer

Thanks TDW 

The normal purple is just a bitch to read on the grey background


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I actually fiddled with like 10 different purples, trying to match. When you said magenta though,


----------



## technomancer

yeah I'm WAY too lazy to use a non-predefined color


----------



## TomAwesome

Ooh! Yeah, that magenta is hard on the eyes!


----------



## El Caco

Can I be black pleeeease.


----------



## Ivan

s7eve said:


> Can I be black pleeeease.



I tried that once, it don't work. You get four guys fighting over who's gonna be Mr. Black. Since nobody knows anybody else, nobody wants to back down. So forget it, I pick. Be thankful you're not Mr. Yellow.


----------



## D-EJ915

I think my deeppink is better


----------



## Popsyche

Congrats Steve!


----------



## Leon

Popsyche said:


> Congrats Steve!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Steve's a good guy.


----------



## Shawn

The Dark Wolf said:


> Steve's a good guy.



 Steve is da man!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^ I wouldn't go _that_ far.


----------



## technomancer

D-EJ915 said:


> I think my deeppink is better



Stitch is the only other person on the board gay enough for that 



The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ I wouldn't go _that_ far.



Hey Boober


----------



## Rick

Congrats, Steve!


----------



## Jason

I see Chest Rockwell is a greenie now too


----------



## TomAwesome

And at only 49 posts! That must be a record! And those must have been some _incredibly_ helpful and informative posts!


----------



## garcia3441

TomAwesome said:


> And at only 49 posts! That must be a record! And those must have been some _incredibly_ helpful and informative posts!



That's Buz from Unearth.


----------



## TomAwesome

garcia3441 said:


> That's Buz from Unearth.



I know


----------



## garcia3441

TomAwesome said:


> I know



I give up. Who is he?

Never mind, I used wikipedia to answer my own question.


----------



## Popsyche

Congrats Buzz!


----------



## Michael

Congrat's!

That vid of him playing the RG2228 is awesome.


----------



## Zepp88

Teal sucks.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

is it possible to nominate people?
because since i've been on, witch hasnt been long, Zepp88 is always on and is always helpful and a great bloke.
thought id say


----------



## garcia3441

Thrashmanzac said:


> Zepp88 is always on and is always helpful and a great bloke.
> thought id say



How much did he pay you to say that?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

garcia3441 said:


> How much did he pay you to say that?



haha none, good idea tho!
nah just a helpful guy, as most on this site are.
send me 5 bucks and ill say the same about you


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> haha none, good idea tho!
> nah just a helpful guy, as most on this site are.
> send me 5 bucks and ill say the same about you



Yowza! Thanks dude   

I try


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Zepp88 said:


> Yowza! Thanks dude, I totally missed that post
> 
> I try



haha no worrys mate


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> haha no worrys mate



Haha, and you totally missed my edit  

I edited it because I thought it was a post from a while ago, but then I saw you posted it today.

To be simple though: I'm a fucking idiot


----------



## Zepp88

garcia3441 said:


> How much did he pay you to say that?



I offered my services, but he decided to decline.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Zepp88 said:


> I offered my services, but he decided to decline.



declined? 
i thought we decided on saving it for a special occasion


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> declined?
> i thought we decided on saving it for a special occasion



Oh, come on, that's like a girlfriend saying "We need a break, we can try again later"


----------



## Thrashmanzac

haha good point, dw, its not you, its me...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## The Dark Wolf

Zepp rocks.


----------



## djpharoah

Cool - didnt know this thread existed. I should start coming up into those forum more often.


----------



## Shawn

Just noticed that my Ibanez 7s  under my name is green as well. Cool!  Thanks, whoever did it!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

I would say

zepp88
apophis
and mike sherman.


----------



## Jason

Desecrated said:


> I would say
> 
> zepp88
> apophis
> and mike sherman.



and DPM


----------



## playstopause

Shawn said:


> Just noticed that my Ibanez 7s  under my name is green as well. Cool!  Thanks, whoever did it!



Cool!


----------



## Chris

Shawn said:


> Just noticed that my Ibanez 7s  under my name is green as well. Cool!  Thanks, whoever did it!


----------



## Stitch

Jason said:


> and DPM



No votes for me?


----------



## Apophis

Stitch said:


> No votes for me?


 
and Stitch of course


----------



## Jason

The Dark Wolf said:


> Clearly Chris has a head injury.


----------



## technomancer

Hmmm somebody pointed this out in the Recording Studio section, but yeah Bulb should really be an MVP


----------



## Stitch

Nope.

Me.

Me.

Me.













































ME.


----------



## Chris

Hint: MVP's are voted on by mods, and it has to be unanimous. Saying "I should be an MVP" basically guarantees that you won't be.  I nominate 'em because they're people that have helped this site out.


----------



## Stitch

Chris said:


> Stitch should totally be a mod.



Cheers Chris!


----------



## Scott

Chris said:


> Hint: MVP's are voted on by mods, and it has to be unanimous. Saying "I should be an MVP" basically guarantees that you won't be.  I nominate 'em because they're people that have helped this site out.



Stitch! Turn on the reverse psychology.


----------



## playstopause

Stitch said:


> ME.


----------



## ohio_eric

Chris said:


> I should ban Stitch


----------



## Stitch

Fuck you, Eric.&#8482;


----------



## El Caco

technomancer said:


> Hmmm somebody pointed this out in the Recording Studio section, but yeah Bulb should really be an MVP



That would be me. I think Bulb is a MVP but the decision to make it official lies with the mods.


----------



## Jason

I still havent gotten my  glamour shot


----------



## Zepp88

I don't even wanna know what that's supposed to be...


----------



## Michael

I noticed my name is now green. I'm quite honoured.


----------



## Chris




----------



## ZeroSignal

BULB FOR POPE!!!


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> I noticed my name is now green. I'm quite honoured.



Congratulations, sir.


----------



## Kotex

Congrats duder (Michael)


----------



## JBroll

Congratulations.

Now, concerning *my* status as soon-to-be-MVP, should my acceptance speech be under ten minutes or can I go a little over? There's no telling where this forum would be without me (not counting 'about ten feet politically left'), so I want it to be done well, but I can try to trim things down a bit if necessary...

Jeff


----------



## amonb

Congrats Michael!


----------



## Chris

JBroll said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Now, concerning *my* status as soon-to-be-MVP, should my acceptance speech be under ten minutes or can I go a little over? There's no telling where this forum would be without me (not counting 'about ten feet politically left'), so I want it to be done well, but I can try to trim things down a bit if necessary...
> 
> Jeff



Considering you're a :2007: you have a couple of years to pen said speech.


----------



## Ryan

Good show!

/sultrybritishaccent


----------



## skinhead

Maybe I can be the More Voluptuous puto


----------



## Rick

skinhead said:


> Maybe I can be the More Voluptuous puto



Sure.


----------



## Jason

skinhead said:


> Maybe I can be the More Voluptuous puto


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## MorbidTravis

cani ge ta pic of noodles anyway?


----------



## Jason

MorbidTravis said:


> cani ge ta pic of noodles anyway?



I'll send you mine..


----------



## Michael

MorbidTravis said:


> cani ge ta pic of noodles anyway?



Doubt it. I never even got mine.


----------

